# Petronis, Ram Powell, 252's etc July 19th, 20th, 21st



## Reel Alimony (Apr 25, 2008)

We hope to be going to the rigs during our next trip to OB. Obviosly weather and seas need to be right.Do not like running 65 -70 miles offshore without knowing soemone else is in the area should we have any issues. If anyone is planning on making the run during the dates indicated above we would appreciate hearingfrom you, call sign, channel monitored etc. 

We run a 26'WA with twin Suzuki 200's.. "Reel Alimony" its an easy trip but you never know.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

dont worry the ADSFR is that weekend! Those rigs will be covered up in boats all weekend!!!!!!!!:doh


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

We might be heading that way. Not sure yet


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

we'll be in the vicinity or prob. further south with the way this water has been.... 6-68-69 we're not in the tournament, so feel free to trade some info and we'll do the same.


----------

